
Russia lost a rocket because the computer was programmed for wrong cosmodrome - cosmolev
http://www.popularmechanics.com/space/rockets/a13988630/russia-lost-rocket-computer-error/
======
sbierwagen
Blogspam. Source: [https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/11/this-weeks-failed-
ru...](https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/11/this-weeks-failed-russian-
rocket-had-a-pretty-bad-programming-error/)

Russian spaceflight hardware used to be exceptionally reliable, but they've
had a really bad string of launch failures since 2010:
[https://spacepolicyonline.com/pages/images/stories/List%20of...](https://spacepolicyonline.com/pages/images/stories/List%20of%20Russian%20Space%20Launch%20Failures%20Since%20Dec%202010%20as%20of%20June%204%202017.pdf)

------
hdtl
Earlier:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15821671](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15821671)

